# When using supersets, what is better?an isolation exercise followed by a compound exe



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:When using supersets, what is better…an isolation exercise followed by a compound exercise, or vice-versa? Answer:Supersets are a great intensity technique and are excellent for both building mass while bulking and quality while cutting. The question of which is better, pre-exhaust (an isolation exercise followed by a compound exercise), or post-activation (a compound exercise followed [...]

*Read More...*


----------

